# [premiers pas]Pas de connexion à internet(résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

Ce sujet traitait innitiallement de l'impossibilité que j'avais à faire emerger quoi que se soit, ce n'est qu'au file des discutions que je me suis rendu compte qu'il s'agissait d'un problème de connexion à internet, en conséquence de quoi j'ai ré-éditer le titre de ce sujet.

Je suppose que pour avoir squatter le forum pendant 3 semaines avec mon sujet sur l'identification du matériel, je ne suis plus à présenté  :Very Happy: .

Cela étant, je viens de finir l'installation de gentoo (j'ai fini l'étape 10 et je boot correctement sur gentoo), cependant, je m'aperçoit que je ne suis pas connecté à internet.

J'utilise un routeur réglé pour DHCP (qui dessert bien internet à d'autres post) et ai bien installé un client DHCP sur mon installation gentoo, cependant, au démarrage de ma gentoo, je reçoit invariablement le message suivant :

```
* Starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0

*     dhcp

*      network interface eth0 does not exist

*      Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)    [!!]

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.ethO could not start
```

Voila, j'espère avoir présenté tout ce qui puisse être utile à la résolution de ce problème, j'espère pouvoir enfin utilisé ma gentoo aussi vite que possible  :Razz: 

À bientôt, et merci par anticipation !

----------

## Poussin

A vu de nez, tu n'es pas connecté au net :]

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> A vu de nez, tu n'es pas connecté au net :]

 Franchement, ça m'étonnerais beaucoup vue que mon est en DHCP et que j'ai bien installé un client DHCP.

Cela dit, c'est prête pas faut vue que parmi les messages de démarrage, y'en a un en rouge qui semble me dire que quelquepart dans la connexion sa foire, je vais tenter un ping pour voir.

----------

## Poussin

Si on pouvait avoir le message d'erreur en question  :Smile: 

Au pire, tu redémarres juste le service et va re-gueuler

----------

## Napoleon

L'erreur de noob… Je n'était effectivement, pas connecté…

Avoir le message d'érreur, hmm, je vais essayer.

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu pourrais aussi être connecté mais ne pas avoir de résolution de noms de domaine (DNS). As-tu essayé de "pinger" une adresse IP. Par exemple, celle de gnu.org :

```
$ ping 140.186.70.148
```

----------

## boozo

Et oui vraisemblablement comme le dit Magic tu n'as pas encore de résolution en nom -> voilà pourquoi je t'ai indiqué dans ton autre fil les mirroirs gentoo en ip   :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu pourrais aussi être connecté mais ne pas avoir de résolution de noms de domaine (DNS). As-tu essayé de "pinger" une adresse IP. Par exemple, celle de gnu.org :
> 
> ```
> $ ping 140.186.70.148
> ```
> ...

 Ok, j'essaie de pinger avec ça. Mais quand même je suis pessimiste car quand je branche le câble Ethernet de mon routeur, il y'a une des deux lampes qui ne s'allume pas (coté ordi).

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Et oui vraisemblablement comme le dit Magic tu n'as pas encore de résolution en nom -> voilà pourquoi je t'ai indiqué dans ton autre fil les mirroirs gentoo en ip  

 D'accord, j'ai rien dit  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Napoleon

Bon alors j'ai rebooter et mes prédictions se sont avérées :

dans les messages qui s'affichent au boot voici celui qui prévient qu'en gros ça m*rde :

```

* Starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0

*     dhcp

*      network interface eth0 does not exist

*      Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)    [!!]

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.ethO could not start
```

puis quand je fais ping 140.186.70.148, j'ai le message « connect Network is unreachable »…

----------

## Poussin

Donc, il y a des chances qu'il te manque le pilote de ta carte réseau (je vais faire un tour sur ton autre poste...)

Donc, voilà un extrait de ton lspci -k :

```

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02) 

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 825e 

   Kernel driver in use: sis190 

   Kernel modules: sis190 

```

Il te faut donc activer celui-ci dans le noyaux. A supposer que tu sois en arch, je vais dire que tu as installé le gentoo-source-2.6.34-r12.

Ca se trouve là:

```

  │ Symbol: SIS190 [=n]                                                                                  │   

  │ Prompt: SiS190/SiS191 gigabit ethernet support                                                       │   

  │   Defined at drivers/net/Kconfig:2236                                                                │   

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && NETDEV_1000 [=y] && PCI [=y]                                        │   

  │   Location:                                                                                          │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                │   

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                    │   

  │         -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) (NETDEV_1000 [=y])

```

Soit tu le mets en module (M), soit en dur (*). 

Si tu le mets en module -> make && make modules_install && modprobe sis190

Si tu le mets en dur -> bah là, il faut rebooter

----------

## boozo

A ben non râté ! là c'est pas de réseau du tout   :Laughing: 

Il ne te reste plus qu'a vérifier les logs pour comprendre ce qui ne va pas, le /etc/conf.d/net pour la config avec dhcp, et versant kernel que le drivers de ta carte soit bien en dur ou en module - en dernier cas, si le module est bien lancé

Si besoin la checklist est ici

Edit: Si c'est un pb de drivers dans le kernel et que tu recompile -> Penses à recopier l'image dans le /boot voire mettre bon "nom" dans le grub.conf toussa... je ne t'explique plus hein ? ^^

----------

## Napoleon

Si je fais ce qu'as dit Poussin, ça me parait suffisant, non boozo ?

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il te faut donc activer celui-ci dans le noyaux. A supposer que tu sois en arch, je vais dire que tu as installé le gentoo-source-2.6.34-r12.
> 
> Ca se trouve là:
> ...

 Merci poussin de t'être donné tan de mal, je crois qu'en effet j'ai gentoo-source-2.6.34-r12 vue que j'ai du apercevoir ce nombre "2.6.34-r12" quelque part. cependant qu'entends tu par "être en arch" ?

Maintenant, il ne me reste plus qu'à,

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

avant de

```

  │ Symbol: SIS190 [=n]                                                                                  │   

  │ Prompt: SiS190/SiS191 gigabit ethernet support                                                       │   

  │   Defined at drivers/net/Kconfig:2236                                                                │   

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && NETDEV_1000 [=y] && PCI [=y]                                        │   

  │   Location:                                                                                          │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                │   

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                    │   

  │         -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) (NETDEV_1000 [=y])

```

?

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Edit: Si c'est un pb de drivers dans le kernel et que tu recompile -> Penses à recopier l'image dans le /boot voire mettre bon "nom" dans le grub.conf toussa... je ne t'explique plus hein ? ^^

 Merci de la précision  :Very Happy: , j'allais presque oublier ![/code]

----------

## Poussin

Bien entendu, le make menuconfig pour rentrer dans la configuration du noyaux, ça va de soit.

je parle de arch, par opposition à ~arch (amd64 par opposition à ~amd64 par exemple). C'est ce qu'on pourrait appeler la "branche stable". ~arch propose des paquets plus récent. Sauf que sous gentoo, parler de branche n'est pas vraiment correcte je trouve, vu qu'on peut facilement choisir, pour chaque paquet, si on veut une version dite stable (dispo depuis arch), ou tout autre version dispo depuis ~arch.

Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir été clair, et en plus, on s'écarte du sujet ^^

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Bien entendu, le make menuconfig pour rentrer dans la configuration du noyaux, ça va de soit.
> 
> je parle de arch, par opposition à ~arch (amd64 par opposition à ~amd64 par exemple). C'est ce qu'on pourrait appeler la "branche stable". ~arch propose des paquets plus récent. Sauf que sous gentoo, parler de branche n'est pas vraiment correcte je trouve, vu qu'on peut facilement choisir, pour chaque paquet, si on veut une version dite stable (dispo depuis arch), ou tout autre version dispo depuis ~arch.
> 
> Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir été clair, et en plus, on s'écarte du sujet ^^

 OK, ok, donc arch, c'est stable et ~arch pas stable, capito. pour le reste, je recompile mon noyau de suite (je veux le faire en dure).

----------

## Poussin

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *Poussin wrote:*   Bien entendu, le make menuconfig pour rentrer dans la configuration du noyaux, ça va de soit.
> 
> je parle de arch, par opposition à ~arch (amd64 par opposition à ~amd64 par exemple). C'est ce qu'on pourrait appeler la "branche stable". ~arch propose des paquets plus récent. Sauf que sous gentoo, parler de branche n'est pas vraiment correcte je trouve, vu qu'on peut facilement choisir, pour chaque paquet, si on veut une version dite stable (dispo depuis arch), ou tout autre version dispo depuis ~arch.
> 
> Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir été clair, et en plus, on s'écarte du sujet ^^ OK, ok, donc arch, c'est stable et ~arch pas stable, capito. pour le reste, je recompile mon noyau de suite (je veux le faire en dure).

 

[troll] CRIMINEL [/troll]

----------

## boozo

Oui c'est suffisant si le pb ne vient que de là après a toi de vérifier que le reste est correct s'il y a encore un soucis   :Wink: 

btw, tu verras avec le temps mais la notion de ~arch ("unstable") sous gentoo est différente de celle de debian - de même que la stable d'ailleurs qui est moins antédiluvienne.

Les packages en ~arch restent assez stables et fiables la majorité du temps mais insuffisamment au goût des mainteneurs et pour l'intégration complète dans OS vu le nombre de bug en cours i.e.

Certains passent directement en full ~arch dès l'install pour ne pas avoir a gérer trop de masquage/démasquage mais la plupart du temps on peu très bien rester en arch et mixer les 2 "branches" pour tel ou tel package que l'on souhaite un peu plus up-to-date - on peut migrer complètement plus tard si on s'ennui mais le rollback sera bien plus difficile *euphémisme* 

C'est largement suffisant à mon goût quand on débute - sinon en cas de soucis faut savoir s'en sortir sans se plaindre   i.e. quand on a des ennuis avec des packages @system, ...

----------

## Napoleon

 :Very Happy: 

ON COMPTE UN GENTOOÏSTE DE PLUS !

Tout marche comme sur des roulette, internet est OK, j'ai pu installer certains trucs élémentaires, me reste plus qu'à continuer le handbook, d'installer X, pour mes users, et m'en prendre à l'autre ordinateur qui servira (comprendre = qui fera office de serveur), là tout baigne.

Merci tout le monde boozo, magic banana Poussin et tout le monde.

bon, on en est à combien de gentoïstes là ? 400 ?  :Wink: 

EDIT: comme par hasar, avec ce post, mon grade est passé de n00b à Tux's lil' helper !

----------

